

Kickstarter Apology to Rachel Marone - bmelton
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/04/14/crowdfunding-site-kickstarter-accused-of-banning-artist-who-received-too-much-comment-spam/

======
chris_wot
I remember the original article comments here on Hacker News, and it was
implied by a vocal minority that Kickstarter didn't need to respond to these
allegations.

Thankfully they have, and it's a very reasonable response. I'm glad that
Kickstarter have realized their mistake and apologised!

~~~
bmelton
My main thing with the whole affair, honestly, is that if an apology was
expected, I find it odd that she posted it on a Saturday morning, a year after
the actual event took place? It wasn't as though Kickstarter banned her on
Friday -- this is a year later.

I still don't know that an apology was warranted, but that's just my opinion.
If I were Kickstarter, I likely would have done the same thing. Regardless, I
don't know the facts of the situation, and likely won't ever, so I'm just
speculating on what I can see.

It's certainly good of Kickstarter to apologize, whether or not they thought
it actually necessary, but I'm wondering if her account was reinstated. If so,
I'm wondering _when_ her account was reinstated.

------
rmc
This is a misleading title, Kickstarter gave a generic apology thing, rather
than confirm the original claim and apologise for that.

------
eps
Flagged.

~~~
fredoliveira
From the HN site guidelines - the last sentence is important:

 _If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going to its page and
clicking on the "flag" link. (Not all users will see this; there is a karma
threshold.) If you flag something, please don't also comment that you did._

~~~
eps
Flagged as well.

------
casca
When companies or people make mistakes, it's great to see an apology. However,
this one is very late and given the reputation that Kickstarter has, I'd have
expected more from them.

~~~
mysequel
The apology was issued on Saturday (same day). This post on Hacker News about
the apology just happened to be posted today. How is issuing an apology same
day "late"?

